# Brand New Newbee



## nokasoma (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my first package of bees ordered for spring so I'm here trying to learn all I can. Name is Bill and I live in extreme southern Montgomery County, Alabama -- that's 30 miles from the nearest traffic light or Walmart. Lot's of folks keep bees around my area so I decided to try my hand at it. I look forward to reading much and learning much.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

You might find the site linked below interesting reading. 
*​*http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bill!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome. Great place to learn!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Nokasoma. You can look forward to some very lively discussions on Beesource.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## nokasoma (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I look forward to this adventure and I'm sure, come spring, I will have lots of questions.

Bill


----------

